# Bobcats vs. Blazers Preseason Game 2



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Charlotte Bobcats vs. Portland Trailblazers

Charlotte 53, Portland 62 7:59 remaining in the third.

Okafor just had a MONSTER DUNK over Theo Ratliff! Apparently knocked Ratliff to the ground   

Okafor's dreamy 

Portland 64 Charlotte 53


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> Okafor's dreamy


Woah, settle down. Settle down.

Seems like Primoz is having another pretty decent game so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Back to reality for the Bobcats. Rocked 111-85 by Portland. This will be more then likely the norm.


----------



## aZn.JuStIcE (Jul 26, 2004)

Charlotte (0-2) 29 16 21 19 85 
Portland (2-1) 26 22 32 31 111 


well, this was definitely not as exciting of a loss as the game vs Washington. However, to me, this just seems like a testing game. The first game, was more of an intense play to try to win over some fans. 

Today was just to try out all of the other players. We put out most of the bench players for almost same time as most of the starters. 

The Blazers on the other hand....were probably a bit worried after what happend to the Wizards so they put out their starting lineup for almost the whole game

At least we havnt had a game as bad as the Bull's loss to the Celtics yet, where they lost by 30 points...we only lost by 26 

//-Hart, great passing, but failed to put up anywhere close to the amount of points as last game, well...barely put up any at all...
//-Wallace, percentage decreased a lot since last game, but still put up decent numbers again
//-Slay, not much playing time but made one of the only 3 pointers of the Bobcats, could do better with more PT
//-Okafor, didn't get much playing time, or many opportunities to score but still played well. 
//-Brezec, didnt do as good as last game, but he still put up decent numbers and good percentages, top rebounder this game, and a nice 3 blocks
-Kapono, at least he scored this game, well actually the most, but he stil needs to work on the 3-pointers that he is supposed to be the master of. 
-Robinson, well done again with balance stats in steals and assists, he was a great steal in the draft
-Knight, I praise him for his amazing passing skills
-House, put up some points, but bad percentage
-Ely, great job, good shots this game, high percentage
-White, did ok with his limited PT, but still nothing special
-Hunter, helped out a bit with his limited playing time
-S. Smith, DNP, veteran leadership stayed on the bench this game
-Benjamin, i have a feeling that he will get cut, decent PT but not any good performance
-Cook, not much here, could get cut
-T. Smith, DNP
-Sampson, DNP


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

prettty much what i expected... i'd like to see kapono, wallace and okafor play together for more minutes.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Randolph really took it to Okafor. Also, Telfair had 6 assists in 13 min with only 1 TO.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

okfor dint have that good of a game and gerald cooled of alittle bit


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

IMO Gerald Wallace will get the MostImprovedPlayer award this year!!!


----------



## Okafor50 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont know if any of u guys agree but i think that kapono and okafor will be a great tandem in the future


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i agree with okafor50 kapono and okafor are great especially since kapono comes off the benck


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Hmm...

Both of you just joined, you're both 16, and both from Ohio and both love Kapono and Okafor...

What a coincidence.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Hmm...
> 
> Both of you just joined, you're both 16, and both from Ohio and both love Kapono and Okafor...
> ...


Hilarious.


----------

